# Waxoyl Treatment



## 89184 (May 16, 2005)

We are taking delivery of a motorhome with an alko chassis. The manufacturers say that it is galvanised for rustproofing. Does anyone know whether waxoyl treatment is of any benefit when the chassis is galvanised. Does it stop electrolytic removal of the zinc over time? 

Even though the Alko bit of the chassis is zinc plated I doubt if the orginal Fiat chassis at he front has such good protection so maybe it should be treated regardless of the answer to the above question.

Has anyone had a long term experience with waxoyl to report on its effectiveness?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Give Rustbusters at Bournemouth a ring. They waxoyl motorhomes.

The galvanised bits are the least of your problems. It will stay there unless mechanically removed (eg drilling chassis to fix things on).

Dave


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi there freespirit, you don't say whether the van is new or not, if it is new then waxoyling will almost certainly invalidate the corrosion warranty, so be careful.

I don't think there would be any benefit from treating a galvanised product, in fact it may even do more harm than good. Someone with more expertise on the procedure please help me out here or correct me if i'm wrong.

I'm not knockin waxoyl, its a brilliant product, but insurance/warranties will always look for a get out clause to avoid paying up if rust does appear later.

Can i suggest that you type in 'waxoyl' at the search facility at the bottom, it brings up previous posts which should be helpful to you.

pete.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

I don't think there would be a problem applying waxoyl to the cab section of the M/H, i.e. in the door cavities, under the wheel arches in the sill steps etc. I fail to see the benefit of applying it to the galvanic parts of the Al-Ko?.
Not sure what effect it would have on the wooden floor sections of the habitation :roll: Water tank support straps and fittings could definatley do with some sort of protection though, they do appear to gather rust easily, IMHO. Regards M&D


----------



## 90473 (May 1, 2005)

I've been a dedicated 'waxoyler' for over 20 years, applying it to cars, motorcycles, trailers, caravans and now my m/home too . When I sell a vehicle on, I have no qualms giving a guarantee that it is completely rust free underneath. I have never even had to change a brake pipe on any vehicle that I have put through an M.o.T test and they sail through first time.

In 'my' experience waxoyl has never had a detrimental effect on the wooden parts of trailers or caravans that I have treated. 

The science of galvanising is completely beyond my scope but I would hazard a guess that once the chassis is dipped it then goes to have additional holes drilled/parts bolted on. Surely it would then make sense to 'rust protect' these areas also.

My last Conway trailer tent had a galvanised chassis and I applied waxoyl to various parts of it with no 'apparent' ill effects.

And finally...... I have experimented with various spraying techniques over the years, the latest being when I couldn't get to use my bruv's compressor. I had an empty Halfords engine degreaser spray bottle, small amount of white spirit and topped up with waxoyl......best spray pattern ever !


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

I Remember those days well!!!
Standing outside with a gallon can of waxoyl shaking it for what seemed an eternity, we use to chuck a few marbles into the can to help 'agitation' :wink: 
Then stand it in a bucket full of hot water to soften it up prior to use, is it still as bad! if it wasn't warm enough or mixed properly,..it used to leave the container with the same cosistancy as cold custard! :?


----------

